# Phoenix Wright: Remnants of the Past



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently came across a Phoenix Wright fan game that is really interesting to look at. It's a homebrew game that is being made for Nintendo DS and its almost nearly completed. I thought I'd give this person some recognition and post this fantastic looking game on here. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In his many years of being a defense attorney, Phoenix Wright has left many legacies behind. Of his many cases, only a select few are remembered by the masses, while the others disintegrate into the past. After losing his Attorney's Badge, Phoenix Wright decides to relive his cases once again, to be a part of his past, just once more.
> 
> In order to restore his lost memories, Phoenix reactivates the Mason System. However, when an outside source causes a system malfunction, Phoenix is thrust into the past, and while losing some of his faithful memories, he must once again prove a handful of his clients innocent...or be stuck in the past forever.
> 
> (Because this game is made to be as realistic as the real game as possible, the cases will fit in the timeline of the other Phoenix Wright games.)



News Source: GyakutenWiki


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 1, 2009)

.


----------



## da_head (Aug 1, 2009)

wow that looks pretty sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




well definitely give this a try.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, someone went to alot of effort. I'm going to have to try this out when it's released o:


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

So going to try/play.


----------



## tylerxian (Aug 1, 2009)

It's been a while since I've seen such a good trailer (I haven't seen too much lately) especially coming from a homebrew game. I'm interested in this game, I haven't tried the last game of the Phoenix Wright series but, this will give me a reason to.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 1, 2009)

That looks awesome, cant wait!


----------



## Orc (Aug 1, 2009)

Trailer looks nice and the premise is interesting. Thanks for the heads up, I wouldn't know that you could edit PW games. Hehe


----------



## Alato (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool, nice trailer. Love phoenix wright, so definitely gonna try it out.
I was actually working on my own flash Phoenix Wright case for Wii until my computer died. Sometime when I get a decent computer I might continue.

But yeah, I look forward to this.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy crap! I cannot wait to play this!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 1, 2009)

im a long time PWLib user and im pretty sure its a PC application. not a ds homebrew


----------



## Midna (Aug 1, 2009)

... 

I am wowed. This is one homebrew game I will DEFINITELY be playing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Also, this is definitely for DS. It just is.


----------



## sa1amandra (Aug 1, 2009)

trailer already got me into it! thanks raiyu for telling us!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 1, 2009)

w4n7 n0W!!











,but I have patience and will wait for this awesome game.


----------



## Pendor (Aug 1, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> im a long time PWLib user and im pretty sure its a PC application. not a ds homebrew



Ditto.

It is NOT a DS homebrew:


----------



## jan777 (Aug 1, 2009)

i think this is for pc


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 1, 2009)

Three things:

Great trailer, but part of me thinks the trailer is better than the actual game

PWLib from what I read is a PC engine.  Ergo, it's not a Nintendo DS Homebrew.  Rather, it's a homebrew/fangame based on a Nintendo DS property, for the PC.

Lastly, the link for further information launched a Rickroll as I am using Firefox with AdBlock+.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 1, 2009)

It is indeed a PC engine however one member on NarutoFan asked:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ziko:
> 3. Is it possible to port to a DS for us flashcart users?
> 
> With him/her replying:
> ...



So yeah, its going to be a DS homebrew. I'm not sure if its going to be released at the same time but its coming.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 1, 2009)

This... is the most awesome shit I've ever seen.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 1, 2009)

I hope this can get ported to mac, if that happens I could see my self playing this at school


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 1, 2009)

i guess we have seen how much ppl love the PW series tht ppl themselves make it themselves
it looks really interesting and i don't think it would actually matter if it iwll be ds or pc


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 1, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> I hope this can get ported to mac, if that happens I could see my self playing this at school


ever heard of crossover?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so hyped. So hyped, I'm willing to make a hype thread for a homebrew. So hyped, I am so lost for words. This guy is legendary if he makes this. I am so hyped, I'm more hyped about this that Miles Edgeworth Investigations even though Edgy is my fave character.

HYPED.

I'll put an ad on my siggy.

It looks like it'll work on flashcarts,


----------



## UltraMagnus (Aug 1, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it sucks, and for the price you may as well buy a basic copy of windows and bootcamp...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 2, 2009)

tiny bit better than wine atleast


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys, stop being off topic. Do not spoil this thread which I will remember for the rest of my life. I am hyped so much.


----------



## updowners (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this homebrew. Hopefully it doesn't mess up the story of the official Ace Attorney games although it seems unlikely.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 3, 2009)

i think all cases are linked somehow in this.
i just have this feeling.....


----------



## prowler (Aug 3, 2009)

iwantitnow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the trailer looks fantastic.
i wonder if capcom notices this and makes it into a real game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats if the gameplay is as good as the trailer looks


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 3, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> i think all cases are linked somehow in this.
> i just have this feeling.....


In Gyakuten Saiban 5, Capcom is apparently trying to link all the cases in all the games (not sure about Apollo Justice) into one and that it was going to be a hard challenge. But GS5 was announced 2 years ago so we will probably see it next year.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 4, 2009)

i think they put it on hold at the mo.
cos they're workin on "Perfect prosecutor". i expect itll be out 2011


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol, i first tought this was a new game by capcom when I saw the trailer. Well, I'm going to keep an eye out for this topic...


----------



## Chromagram (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey GBAtemp members! It's me, papermario13689, the creator of PW:Remnants of the Past, here to clear up any questions you may have had about this game.


Remnants of the Past is something I decided to start since it will be a looooong time until the next Apollo Justice game, which won't even focus mainly on Phoenix. If you can't make a sequel, you gotta make a fan-prequel! So that's what I decided to do.

Currently, I am using PWLib to make the game, meaning it will NOT be homebrew. The concept of bringing this game to flashcarts is possible and has been suggested, but until the game is done on PC, and Capcom has taken notice of it, it is technically illegal to make a DS rom of this game. Having this project shut down is the last thing I want for the fans, so at the moment, I am only releasing it on PC. Please understand this part.

The trailer(I hope you thought it was as epic as I thought it was when I first saw it) was made by immo_love, a Youtube member who I found through Ace-Attorney.net, where they showed a few of immo_love's other videos. I thought they were great, and I asked if a trailer for my game was possible. Never in my life did I imagine that it would be this amazing!

I am a human being, and I have a daily life to live(university, a job, and I also work on Macromedia Flash movies, Stepmania songs, and I also run my own forum site too). This means I work on the game whenever I have free time, which doesn't occur too often at some times. Also, I have run across computer problems, losing data and all that jazz. Making a game of this size is not easy, so thanks to everyone for being patient and waiting. I will NOT quit this project, so don't worry.

One last thing. I know you have questions for me about the project, and other things you want to say too. I'd like to say that I really appreciate fan mail and I do NOT find it annoying. Fan mail and kind words keep me going on this project, and if you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected] or PM me on this site.



Thanks to the fans!


----------

